# 2008 Bass Pro Shop Series October 11th (Saturday)



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

2008 Bass Pro Shop Series October 11th (Saturday) Jackson MS
2008 Season General Rules:
ROAR Rules unless other specified.
All 13.5 Brushless Motor is legal in ALL Stock Classes
LiPo Batteries are welcome at our venue
Weights: ROAR Rules unless otherwise specified.
For Electric Touring:
5 cells - 1450g rubber tires 
4 cells - 1375g rubber tires
6 cells - 1525g rubber tires 
LiPos – 1525g (Per ROAR’s new rules)
Nitro - 1725g Foam or Rubber, tank must be empty
GT Nitro - (I'm not sure at this point)
Classes:
Stock Sedan - Touring Bodies / Rubber Tires / 27 Turn Motors and locked Timing. No sintered rotors, you must run a stock motor or stock 13.5 motor, no special stuff here… And it is very simple to tech for sintered rotors. (if you run this class, you can not run in Pro Stock Sedan. If you do not belong in this class, you will be moved to Pro Stock Sedan or Mod Sedan.)
Pro Stock Sedan - Touring Bodies / Rubber Tires / 27 Turn Motors and 13.5 Brushless Motors. Motors are open to any modifying as long as you meet the 27 Turn for Brushed and 13.5 for Brushless. Think of this as a open motor rule on stock motors. Bearings are welcome... Timing changes are welcome... You must be approved to run in this Class, Last year's top 5 in points, plus others, like Chris Adams, Tim Copp, Tostie, etc... are in this class, not in Stock...
Mod Sedan - Touring Bodies / Rubber Tires / Any Brush or Brushless motor. You must be approved to run in the Mod Sedan Class. This class is about "Everything is fair in Lovin and War, this is war....."
Nitro GT – THE SPEC CLASS IS DESIGNED TO LET PEOPLE GET INTO THE RACING SIDE OF REMOTE CONTROLLED CARS AT A LOWER COST. 
THE RULES FOR THIS CLASS ARE AS FOLLOWED:
THE INFERNO GT MUST BE RAN EXACTLY LIKE IT CAME OUT OF THE BOX, NO MODIFICATION ARE ALLOWED TO BE DONE TO THE CAR, IT MUST STAY BOX STOCK EXCEPT FOR THE FOLLOWING:
1. YOU WILL BE ALLOWED TO CHANGE YOUR ELECTRONIC EQUIPMENT (Radio and Servos).
2. YOU WILL BE ALLOWED TO CHANGE THE SHOCK OIL TO WHAT EVER YOU WOULD LIKE BUT THE SHOCK SPRINGS MUST STAY THE SAME
3. YOU HAVE A CHOICE OF THREE TYPES OF TIRES: 
- GRP TREADED TIRE part# GMWO1C or B / OR 
- OFNA SLICKS OR TREADED part # 86504 WHITE& 86508 CHROME OR 
- KYOSHO V - Slick Tire (IGT002-45 45-shore rating - Soft compound / IGT002-55 (55-shore rating) - Medium compound / IGT002-60 (60-shore rating) - Hard compound) 
NO OTHER TIRES ARE ALLOWED!! (CHECK WITH YOUR LOCAL HOBBY SHOP OR THESE TIRES)
4. PERSONAL TRANSPONDER REQUIRED!!!
Links to the possible cars:
Inferno GT BMW M3 GTR with GXR28
Inferno GT Aston Martin DBR-9 with GXR28
Inferno GT Calsonic 350Z with GXR28
Inferno GT Subaru Impreza WRC with GXR28
Inferno GT Ferrari F430GT with GXR28
Links to the Possible Tires: 
Kyosho Tires
OFNA Tires
GRP Tires - Sorry no link found
Nitro - Touring Bodies / .12 or RTR .15 Motors / Rubber Tires Only. (if you run this class, you can not run in Nitro Expert. If you do not belong in this class, you will be moved to Nitro Expert)
Nitro Expert - Touring Bodies / .12 Motors / Foam or Rubber Tires.
1/12 Scale 19T (4 Cell) - 19 Turn Motors and locked Timing / Foam Tires
Race Rules:
3 Qualifiers and a single Mains
IMFAR starts in the 3 Qualifiers
Heads Up Starts for the Mains
Must have a painted body on the car when on the track
Car's maybe teched at the Race Director's discretion
Cars will be weighed at the Race Director's discretion
In Electric classes, we respectively request that Drivers remain on the drivers stand during the race.
Race Lengths: (Let’s see if this gets any feedback… LOL!!!)
Stock – Qualifiers – 7 mins, Main 7 mins
Pro Stock – Qualifiers – 7 mins, A Main 7 mins, all other Mains 5 mins with 2 bump ups.
Mod Sedan – Qualifiers – 7 mins, A Main 7 mins, all other Mains 5 mins with 2 bump ups.
Nitro GT – Qualifiers – 5 mins, A Main 15 mins, all other Mains 7 mins with 2 bump ups.
Nitro Sedan – Qualifiers – 5 mins, Main 15 mins, all other Mains 7 mins with 2 bump ups.
Nitro Expert – Qualifiers – 5 mins, Main 15 mins, all other Mains 7 mins with 2 bump ups.
1/12 Scale 19T (4 cell) - Qualifiers – 8 mins, Main 8 mins, all other Mains 5 mins with 2 bump ups.
Race Starting time: Noon
Maximum number of cars per heat on the track: 15
Home of the Bass Pro Series
http://www.rcracingxtreme.com 
http://www.rctech.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=120
Changes to the racing program below:
I have received a lot of feed back and I really appreciate all the feed back both good and bad....
Please let your friends know about this.
1. Start time is now been moved to 12:00. The track will close down the track at 11:30 in order to get the track prepared and to have a drivers meeting and start on time. This means that all cars off the track. Putting your car on the track during this time, will cost you big time. This should help us to finish before dark.
2. Turn Marshaling - We will go to 3 minutes between heats, this way people should not go back to the pits and start working on the cars and forget they need to turn marshal. It is simple, when you are done, put you car back in your pits, or set it by the scoring system, then go out to turn marshal. We will call you ONE TIME, that is it, if you are not out there, we will subtract one lap from your fastest qualifier. Guys this is very important as it will cause the event to not get done on time.
3. Registration closes at 11:00 sharp, if you are late, we will add you in on the track, but if we are not able to get you into the system, well... that is your problem. One of the biggest problems we have, people showing up late. Pre-register, on line... if you can not make the race, not a problem, it is much easier to remove you from the system, then to add a last minute entry.
4. We will add a couple of low cost engines to the list for GT, the reason is simple, some people like to have a choice and sometimes the supply can be a problem so if we add a couple others, this should help this. They are:
OS Engines .21VG pull-start Cost is around $169.99
Sportwerks .26 V2 pull-start Cost is around $129.99
Dynamite Mach .26 pull-start Cost is around $129.99
Now that the Kyosho Inferno GT2 is available, it is legal for these races...
Home of the Bass Pro Series
http://www.rcracingxtreme.com 
http://www.rcracingxtreme.com/10.htm


----------

